
Knowledge Navigator by Apple Computer (1987) [video] - evo_9
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hb4AzF6wEoc
======
Twisell
Really nothing new but always fun to notice than years after years this video
become even more relevant and ridiculously more accurate than most forecast of
the 1980's.

------
frik
The predecessor of "Information at your Fingertip" vision, MS Bob, and various
software agents (Siri, Watson, GoogleNow, Cortana, etc).

------
vmorgulis
An ancestor of Wikipedia made with HyperCard. Amazing.

~~~
pjmlp
Amazing is discovering how much of the web paradigms were already running at
Xerox PARC workstations and how much we still miss in terms of the whole
experience.

